# Spay Incision Infection



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Ughhh...  it's happening.... Bailey got spayed a week ago today. The incision was looking pretty good up until yesterday. There was some thickening under the incision which appeared to me like a reaction to the internal sutures. There was no redness, swelling, or tenderness to the actual incision. And the swelling did not appear to have fluid like a seroma. She has had her cone on almost constantly since her spay because whenever we attempted to take it off she was inclined to lick, which of course we didn't let her and the cone went back on. I've been monitoring her incision many times a day. Yesterday late afternoon, I noticed the swelling was increased, there was redness at the stitches and incision, and it was tender to the touch. It also seemed that there was "crusts" that weren't there before. I also noticed she was scratching/itching her abdomen with her back paws. Late last night I noticed she was in pain and pacing as if something was bothering her. She even yelped once. This morning I dialed the vet right away because she was acting like the first two days after she got spayed (reluctant to move and walk) and now tan/straw colored fluid was oozing from her incision....great, right. So I get to the vet. NO fevers thank God! Of course what is frustrating is that when the vet was poking, prodding and touching her incision, she did not move at all or make a peep. So the vet says "Well, it isn't tender". :foxes15: grrrrrr Anyhow she agreed that it appears to be a reaction to the internal stitches. She is now on Amoxicillin for 7 days. My question is, does anyone have any experience with incision infection and/or suture reaction with their dogs? And how did it turn out? I'm worried as I know infections can be so dangerous for our little ones! Thanks so much! P.S. I can also post a picture if it helps anyone out!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My mom's chi Rocky had a reaction to his sutures and some other issues following his neuter. With antibiotics and time, he was okay. But it was pretty miserable. I'm sorry you're going through that, it's not fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Call and take to vet for antibiotics , my sister in law just went through this with her Westie.


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!! INCISION PICTURES! STOP SCROLLING IF SQUEAMISH! 

Last night:

View attachment 31802


Today: (Redness seems a little better than this morning)

View attachment 31810


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Needs to see vet, some infection going on.


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

She went to the vet this morning. She was prescribed 7 days of Amoxicillin.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh good, things can get infected to fast. Poor little girl, but she should be on the mend now. She is so adorable.


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Evelyn! BTW, your little Ike is a cutie pie! Cute as a button he is!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope she starts to improve now she has her antibiotics. She has a very kissable tummy


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Dramagodes said:


> Thanks Evelyn! BTW, your little Ike is a cutie pie! Cute as a button he is!


Thank you, we just love him to death, he is so sweet and good and smart. My Pug, Sadie, does not enjoy him, she is 7 years older and not into playing, that is all he wants to do. I would love to get him a chihuahua sister.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Dramagodes said:


> She went to the vet this morning. She was prescribed 7 days of Amoxicillin.


One of my females had this happen same thing antibiotics and I put some antibiotic ointment on the area around the stitches.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

